# Top it Off? (Dry Fly)



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I was listening to the KSL Outdoors show last Saturday. The fishing expert that they usually have as part of the show (Navi?), was talking about fishing rivers this time of year. I'm pretty sure I heard him right, but I didn't catch the whole show, so I may be out of context. I swear I heard him say that you can't get fish on top this time of year--that they just will not rise. They may have been talking about browns on the Weber. Anyway, I thought it was an odd statement as I nail fish this time of year with dries on top. Anyone else catch Saturday's show?

Maybe they were talking of fly fishing in the deep winter months?


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Don't know what he was talking about, maybe he was talking about this time of water turnover but I doubt it. 
Dries work year round.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Ya I've caught fish each season on top, I cant imagine what he would have been talking about, but I guess it just depends on what is coming off this time of year, I've caught fish off hoppers all the way through late October or until the first hard freeze comes.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I work the night shift and usually listen to the first half-hour of that show on my drive home on saturday mornings. I have to say it is a very poorly done show and seems to be getting worse. They talk more about motorcycle rides and satelite phones than fishing and hunting. Navidamskis pitches his fly fishing classes and talks about the latest places he has been but there is little of substance fishing wise. I have heard that his method is a particular nymph setup and he is not big on dry fly fishing but that is just hearsay. They need to prep their shows better and get people on there who know what they are talking about. I don't know, maybe it gets better after the first half-hour?


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> I don't know, maybe it gets better after the first half-hour?


It dosent


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

I know Navi quite well. I've taken all his classes. He's a good guy. I had fun fishing with him and his buddies. But, he really knows hardly anything about dry fly fishing. He just likes to nymph....in Alaska he throws streamers. He knows how to catch fish, and he's really good at nymphying. I also know the other guys on the KSL show...Tim and Russ. I think they are great guys too...but sometimes they do venture off into topics that aren't super interesting to me. Utah doesn't have a lot of Outdoor shows to choose from, so I guess we just have to filter through some of the content on their show.

I've caught fish with a dry fly on multiple streams in our area every month of the year...including in January when it's 25 degrees outside. Midges will hatch all year round, and if you do your homework you can find many spots to dry fly fish all year long.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I fished cache valley with an elk hair caddis in early october. First fish I have had take a dry fly in months.

Our lakes have frozen in the last week, and there will probably not be much moving water open for long - except the stoopid kenai. I'll hit Cache valley or the provo/weber again in december, any suggestions for dry fliess?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I went out Saturday on a local river for about 2 to 2 1/2 hours and nailed about 20 browns all on top. I used a black foam beetle with an orange top for easier spotting. What a great day. The browns were very aggressive. You can view the photos of fish on my blog:
www.troutseeker.blogspot.com


----------

